# Профессианалы-мануальщики,как вы относитесь к таким массаж как:тибетский массаж и др?



## алексей-эмчи (23 Апр 2009)

Тибетский маслянный ку нье,тайский йога-массаж,шиацу,китайский точечный,аюрведический. у кого какое мнение об этих традициях?имеют они "жить" право в нашей стране?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Профессианалы-мануальщики,как вы относитесь к таким массаж как:тибетский масс*

Имеют!
Вопрос с кем жить, зачем жить и за какие деньги!


----------



## алексей-эмчи (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Профессианалы-мануальщики,как вы относитесь к таким массаж как:тибетский масс*

а про цены что вы имеете вввиду?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Профессианалы-мануальщики,как вы относитесь к таким массаж как:тибетский масс*

Когда профилактический массаж стоит дороже лечебных процедур, и норма прибыли 300%, то лучше пойти на лечебно-профилактическое программы, чем на успокаивающе-профилактические.


----------



## алексей-эмчи (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Профессианалы-мануальщики,как вы относитесь к таким массаж как:тибетский масс*

а то что эти массажи могут быть и лечебными?вы так не думаете?и почему?
 я честно признаюсь:я начинаю практиковать тибетский массаж и интересно мнение узнать.узнаю не только на этом форуме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Профессианалы-мануальщики,как вы относитесь к таким массаж как:тибетский масс*

Любой массаж может быть лечебным и профилактическим, зависит от поставленных целей, методики и приемов.
Но сам принцип восточной медицины подразумевает профилактичнось.
-кольнуло, пойду на массаж и иголки, ксати потому восточная медицина и особенно эфективна при начальных, функциональных изменениях.
Заниматься восточной медициной надо, только вот не надо ставить её во главу лечебного процесса.


----------

